# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  أفكار لتسريحات الشعر الجانبية

## دموع الغصون

أفكار لتسريحات الشعر الجانبية
تبرز صيحة تسريحات الشعر الجانبية هذا الموسم بقوة .. سواء كان شينيون أو ذيل حصان أو جديلة .. إليكِ بعض الأفكار المميزة لتسريحات الشعر الجانبى والتى تناسب مختلف أطوال الشعر وتصلح لكافة الأوقات




ذيل الحصان المنخفض

من أبرز الطرق للتسريحة الجانبية هو عمل ذيل حصان سفلى وترك الخصلات حرة غير مشدودة مع إسدالها بشكل مموج غير منتظم ويمكن عمل غرة جانبية ناعمة






الشينيون

تأنقى فى السهرة بالشينيون الجانبى المميز .. إختارى التصميم الذى يناسبك عبر الكعكة البسيطة أو الشعر الملفوف حول بعضه سواء كان سفليا أو علويا




الجديلة

لأنها مميزة هذا الموسم يمكن إختيار الجديلة الكبرى إذا كان شعرك كثيفا أو الجديلة الفرنسية البسيطة مع رفع الشعر لأعلى وعمل غرة جانبية بسيطة





ذيل الحصان المرتفع

يمكنك أيضا إختيار ذيل الحصان المرتفع فى الجانب أو تثبيت الشعر المموج لأعلى وترك خصلات منسدلة حوله لتزيين شعرك مع غرة جانبية ملفوفة




العروس

العروس أيضا يمكنها إختيار تسريحة جانبية سواء كانت شينيون جانبى بسيط أو رفع الشعر بأكمله للجانب مع وضع إكسسوار براق على الجانب الآخر وترك الشعر منسدلا بشكل مموج

----------


## بسمه

كتير حبيتهم ..  اكتر شي  ذيل الحصان المنخفض ..

----------


## shams spring

*كتيــــــــر حلوة هاي الموضه انا بحبها كتيــــريسلمووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## &روان&

:SnipeR (21): 
كتير حلو

----------


## sajoo

مشكورين .......روعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

**مشكورات صبايا على المرور  ||}..
*

*
* لأرواحكن كل الود  ||}..



||

|| 


*




*

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

had a7la style ll bnt...........kteer na3em

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة على مرورك

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مرووووور مميز 


*

----------


## (dodo)

حبيت هي يسلمو دموع  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
شو هالزوء الحلو دودو 
انبسطت بمرورك واختيارك



*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

افكار بالفعل جميلة وعملية في نفس الوقت اعجبتني

----------

